# Digicig E Liquid



## Nitro (27/5/18)

Hi guys. Wanting to try out the Digicig flavours seeing as they seem quite cheap at the moment. Which ones are your favorites and which ones to avoid?


----------



## Hooked (23/10/18)

Nitro said:


> Hi guys. Wanting to try out the Digicig flavours seeing as they seem quite cheap at the moment. Which ones are your favorites and which ones to avoid?



@Nitro I'm vaping Oh so Creamy and it's pleasant. I haven't tried any of the others yet.

Which ones have you tried and what is your opinion?

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Hooked (23/10/18)

Does anyone have any knowledge about this juice manufacturer and, specifically, about their range of herbal vaping liquids. They have various herbal liquids for: sleep problems, flu, lung, depression, relaxation, a buzz.


----------

